# OEM looking Boost Gauge Solution



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Make it blue and I want one!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

The Blue/bluish green is not possible. We looked for LED's in this color and can not get them in small enough quantities. We do have an orange but the red is very close to the red guage pointers and seems to be best especially when you dim the guage at night. A blue display is also harder to view quickly. The red is also easier on the eyes.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you have a ballpark price on this yet?


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

I was told around 350ish


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Once I have the final version in my hand I will have a group buy for less and the website open for orders with a discount code for Cruzetalk members. I will not have alot of these so I will keep track of those who are interested from this site and those people will have the option of the first batch.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

David1 said:


> I will not have alot of these so I will keep track of those who are interested from this site and those people will have the option of the first batch.


Include me please.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Include me also!! 
Awesome work, great creativity!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Include me please.


Will do.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Odiously I'm still in this things pretty ill


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

where does this get plugged into?? is it just the obd2 plug?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> where does this get plugged into?? is it just the obd2 plug?


OBDII port and one wire for to make the auto dimming feature work or that can be done from the gauge. The actual gauge install into the vent should only take 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's slick! A great alternative for those folks wanting an integrated boost gauge, but not the hassle of a mechanical one.


----------



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

Man, that is freakin sick, ive seen a similar set up in an RSX Type-s. I was hoping something like this would hit the shelves and it did! Miracles do happen!:wavetowel2:


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Can it have inst. mpg for us deprived 2011 non eco owners?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Count me in...*goes to piggy bank*

Dang guess I'll have to start saving! Any idea what the group buy cost might be?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Can it have inst. mpg for us deprived 2011 non eco owners?


The inst. mpg thing is tricky and was one of our wishes to do, but can not get it close to being accurate on my ECO. The unit can do it once we figure out the correct computations since this can not come from the ECU. We spent to much time on it already. The gauge can calculate it but not the same way that the body control unit does for the oem dash display. The oem computation takes into account rpm and throttle position, fuel injector duty cycle, wheel size and overall gearing and road speed. We can calibrate it to my eco auto and it still would not be perfect for this function. We would need to do this for each model, and with all the different drivetrain versions now I would have to have several versions of the unit increasing dev time and cost and it will never match what is displayed for the cars with the instant FE display provided oem. I don't want inst. mpg to be just close. As soon as it doesn't match, many people will assume the the gauge is defective. 

The vent gauge can assist you with fuel economy since when you are on the boost screen it will alternate between boost and vacuum and the row of LED's on the top will move. Think of the night rider light back in the day. This will help you to keep out of boost aka better fuel economy. The more vacuume the better your economy. Once I have a video up it will make sense. Take a look at the edited picture.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Count me in...*goes to piggy bank*
> 
> Dang guess I'll have to start saving! Any idea what the group buy cost might be?


 
I can't say until I am an official vendor on this site and able to post it in the group buy section. It will be less that the $349 retail for the fist round. The more of you guys that want it the better it can be!


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Dang, I wish I was smart enough to do this you're gonna make a killing off this!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Count me in as well.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm going to be saving for this for sure, add me to the group buy list!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in....this is the best lookin' solution yet!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

So far, here is the list I have of people interested in the gauge.


Xlr8machineshop
Big Tom
CHEVYCRUZERS
FatKidsCruze
Andy2012ltz rs
boats4life
gman19
blk88verde


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

FilipinoUSMarine said:


> Man, that is freakin sick, ive seen a similar set up in an RSX Type-s. I was hoping something like this would hit the shelves and it did! Miracles do happen!:wavetowel2:


 Should I add you to the list?


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

That looks awesome, and I think the orange is just fine!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am interested - please add me to the list


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> I am interested - please add me to the list


Added!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm really excited about this can't wait for a video of this thing in action.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

add me please


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, I'm actually going to have to back out. Looks like that Borla is coming sooner than later! =]


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Nvm, lost the bid...


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

What was the group buy price again? I'm interested too.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

ErickysGSX said:


> What was the group buy price again? I'm interested too.


Per forum rules I can not announce it until I am a supporting vendor which should be soon and the web site is up. The more interested people the better. I might do it as a tiered buy, the more people that sign up, the lower the price. Retail is targeted at $349. Group by will less.


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

My hand is half raised. I'm assuming this won't be the official GB thread. Depending on price and install difficulty...show me as interested


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

TekWarren said:


> My hand is half raised. I'm assuming this won't be the official GB thread. Depending on price and install difficulty...show me as interested


Install should only take you 30 minutes. No wires to cut either. Group buy will be in the vedor section.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Being that this gets it's info from the OBDii port, how fast is the refresh for things like boost? If it's any more than 2 seconds, I'm not sure I'm still interested...


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Being that this gets it's info from the OBDii port, how fast is the refresh for things like boost? If it's any more than 2 seconds, I'm not sure I'm still interested...


Display is refreshed at 10 times per second for readability. We read the data even faster. It is pretty much instant.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

David1 said:


> Display is refreshed at 10 times per second for readability. We read the data even faster. It is pretty much instant.


That's not bad, I hope the wifey lets me spend the money! Lol


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That's not bad, I hope the wifey lets me spend the money! Lol


HeHe...tell her it's your "Borla" gauge.....

I was watching that link too...$400, someone got a deal!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

gman19 said:


> HeHe...tell her it's your "Borla" gauge.....
> 
> I was watching that link too...$400, someone got a deal!


Yeah, she said exhaust or nothing until the baby gets here... I'll have to try and get around that. Lol


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Yeah, she said exhaust or nothing until the baby gets here... I'll have to try and get around that. Lol


 
That's why you have that secret checking account:wink:


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

While I really do like the gauge I don't know that I like blocking 1/2 of the vent to install it. I'm not crazy about the lack of vent positions for the airflow of the ventilation system to begin with and that vent will play a critical part in keeping the drivers window defrosted come winter. I just hope I'm wrong.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> While I really do like the gauge I don't know that I like blocking 1/2 of the vent to install it. I'm not crazy about the lack of vent positions for the airflow of the ventilation system to begin with and that vent will play a critical part in keeping the drivers window defrosted come winter. I just hope I'm wrong.


The vent in the upper dash near the A pillar is for defrost. The vent the gauge goes into still has plenty of flow and the open/close and left right will still work and some up and down will still work. That is why the adjuster piece is there.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Updated list I have of people interested in the gauge. 



Xlr8machineshop
Big Tom
CHEVYCRUZERS
FatKidsCruze
Andy2012ltz rs
boats4life
gman19
blk88verde
Kaimumma
ErickysGSK
TekWarren
Tehcor


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

David1 said:


> The vent in the upper dash near the A pillar is for defrost. The vent the gauge goes into still has plenty of flow and the open/close and left right will still work and some up and down will still work. That is why the adjuster piece is there.


 I know the upper vent on the dash is for the defrost but I don't run my car in defrost mode all winter long. I only use it until the windows are defrosted and then I switch to the Bi-level setting with the 2 corner vents aimed at the driver and passengers windows.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I know the upper vent on the dash is for the defrost but I don't run my car in defrost mode all winter long. I only use it until the windows are defrosted and then I switch to the Bi-level setting with the 2 corner vents aimed at the driver and passengers windows.


 
No reason to aim at the windows and I lived in the snowbelt for 30 years and still live in a snowy area. You can still aim to the window some if you want.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

go ahead and add me to that list


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

tehcor said:


> go ahead and add me to that list


 Will do, and thank you.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, have to back out. My money went to Steve for two UR bars...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Sorry, have to back out. My money went to Steve for two UR bars...


Let us know how these work out...they're on my "list" too. Just got in the K&N Intake about 10 minutes ago....probably will not install until Thursday or Friday though...


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is a teaser of the ventgauge guys.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a good looking gauge, but I wouldn't call it an OEM style gauge. It needs to have an analog look with a red needle and blue info like the car comes from the factory. The "cobalt" one is closer, but says cobalt.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

We are going with the red to match the needles and visibility. Our gauge does more than boost such as 0-60, code reading and clearing, IAT temp.....etc. This can not be done with a needle display. You need to realize that we are not taking a production round gauge that does one single thing and sticking it in a some generic pod. This is fabricated to fit into an OEM part with no butchering of the vehical or adding pods to the interior that can come loose and hit you in the event of air bag deployment. Many folks do not want pods with multiple gauges on a pillar or on top of the dash. In the end it comes down to personal choice.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

At least it has a reasonable refresh rate. It is not slow at all.

I agree with your statement


> In the end it comes down to personal choice.


 I personally want a three gauge pod in the center of the dash, but that is just me. Nice product, glad you have some interest.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

keveburd said:


> At least it has a reasonable refresh rate. It is not slow at all.
> 
> I agree with your statement I personally want a three gauge pod in the center of the dash, but that is just me. Nice product, glad you have some interest.


I had thought about the center at one point, but it would be real hard to make the texture of the pod match the dash and be low enough of a profile. The 3 pod center set up I like is in the 350z cars. 

Anything we do for the this community is good!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

This gauge is probably my next mod....any estimate on availability/timing yet...I realize there will be a little waiting, but what might we expect??


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Honestly, I see this as being better viewed if worked into the center of the dash- I was looking at my vent this morning and I have to look around my steering wheel to get a clear look at it. Maybe keep the same profile and shape, but build it into a dash cubby lid and aim it at the driver?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing....visibility isn't the best as my wheel is now...I haven't tried adjusting the wheel to see if visibility can be improved....

I have found the little cubby pretty useless that sits in front of the shifter and underneath the climate controls. My phone won't fit there, nor will any glasses/shades, etc.... It appears it is probably only good for loose change and the like. That would be a good spot for a custom fitted gauge like this...at least in my case. Gauge would be kind of located like in a new Camaro!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

The readout will be one more digit over to the left compared to what it is now. I have had this in the car now and I drive with the wheel all the way out and down and I am about 5'5" and see it very well. When you look at the vent the unit is in the upper half and to the left. The Camaro gauges are way down on the bottom and useless when driving. There are no plans for anything in the cubby in the top of the dash on this car. The Sonic version of this will be most likely be in the center vent since the outer vents can not be modified to work.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

David1 said:


> I had thought about the center at one point, but it would be real hard to make the texture of the pod match the dash and be low enough of a profile. The 3 pod center set up I like is in the 350z cars.
> 
> Anything we do for the this community is good!


I guess I like the idea for me, because I am pretty tall, and it would not be a line of sight issue for me, the only thing it would be blocking is a clear view of my hood and windshield wipers.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Honestly, I see this as being better viewed if worked into the center of the dash- I was looking at my vent this morning and I have to look around my steering wheel to get a clear look at it. Maybe keep the same profile and shape, but build it into a dash cubby lid and aim it at the driver?


 I agree 100%. It definetly needs to be aimed a few inches over to the side. Over all though it does look good.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

tehcor said:


> I agree 100%. It definetly needs to be aimed a few inches over to the side. Over all though it does look good.


There isn't much more room for hardware movement within the assembly since the vent is round. We can move the numbers one more place to the left by a software change but you can see it very well right now. 

I will tell you what, getting a product to market has taken way more time than I thought! Hopefully we have the final version done next week.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if it plugs into the OBD-II connector, does it provide a "pass-through" connector for 'other' devices to also be connected to the OBD-II connector...like state-mandated "Emission Testing" each year?


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

David1 said:


> There isn't much more room for hardware movement within the assembly since the vent is round. We can move the numbers one more place to the left by a software change but you can see it very well right now.
> 
> I will tell you what, getting a product to market has taken way more time than I thought! Hopefully we have the final version done next week.


 I understand what you mean. Might be different in person. perhaps post up some close up shots of how it sits just so we can see?



70AARCUDA said:


> ...if it plugs into the OBD-II connector, does it provide a "pass-through" connector for 'other' devices to also be connected to the OBD-II connector...like state-mandated "Emission Testing" each year?


I never though of that...good question. I would assume it can be just unplugged when it comes to that? Luckily in Az we don't have to have emmissions done on brand new cars for 5 years. speaking of which you do too 'Cuda...why you concerned?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

tehcor said:


> speaking of which you do too 'Cuda...why you concerned?


Always look out for your brothers and sisters. Plus, I'm sure he's got some cool older rides. :th_coolio:


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Always look out for your brothers and sisters. Plus, I'm sure he's got some cool older rides. :th_coolio:


Truth...I thought of that after I posted that lol.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...if it plugs into the OBD-II connector, does it provide a "pass-through" connector for 'other' devices to also be connected to the OBD-II connector...like state-mandated "Emission Testing" each year?


 
You just unplug it as any other device. A pass through won't matter since only one device at a time can access through the diagnostic gateway on the can bus.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys, made a software update to the gauge. You can now record 15 seconds of boost data and not just have peak recall. This will enable you to see what boost was doing for the last 15 seconds.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

David1 said:


> You just unplug it as any other device. A pass through won't matter since only one device at a time can access through the diagnostic gateway on the can bus.


Unless you have the Progressive SnapShot Discount Tool. If that is the case, then the scanner/transmitter will have to use the OBD-II port all the time. Personally I think the 30% discount is worth being watched by big brother.

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Add me to the list.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

keveburd said:


> Unless you have the Progressive SnapShot Discount Tool. If that is the case, then the scanner/transmitter will have to use the OBD-II port all the time. Personally I think the 30% discount is worth being watched by big brother.
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


I did the snapshot got a 19% discount. 

EDIT: Once you get the discount you ship the device back to Progressive.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I'm down for sure...


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I'm down for sure...


Got ya!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Added a new feature. The gauge now has a programable shift light!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Add me to the list.


Added!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Updated list I have of people interested in the gauge.


Xlr8machineshop
Big Tom
CHEVYCRUZERS
FatKidsCruze
Andy2012ltz rs
boats4life
gman19
blk88verde
Kaimumma
ErickysGSK
TekWarren
Tehcor
kevjam79
skilz10179
limited360


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Definitely interested.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys, features of this multifunction vent gauge for 1.4 turbo Cruze are set. Here they are:


Boost/vacuum with up to 15 seconds of recording with playback and peak recall.
Code reading and clearing (automatically checks for codes upon engine start)
Coolant temp
Exhaust gas temp
Throttle position
Battery voltage
0-60 timer
Automatic display dimming if you want to hook it up
Shift light that is adjustable. (the display will flash at you)


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

We should be ready to start taking orders in the next couple of weeks. Waiting for a couple more parts to come in for a final check and then we can start boxing them up to ship out!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

David1 said:


> We should be ready to start taking orders in the next couple of weeks. Waiting for a couple more parts to come in for a final check and then we can start boxing them up to ship out!


Any updates on pricing yet?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Any updates on pricing yet?


 im wondering the same...if reasonable you can add me to the list.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Any updates on pricing yet?


 
Close enough to announce group buy price now. 

List price is $349.99 + shipping

Group buy for *20* units will be *309.99* + shipping

If we can get *30* units price will be *$299.99* + shipping.

There will be a seperate thread in the vendor group buy section. So far we have 17 people interested!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Updated list I have of people interested in the gauge.


Xlr8machineshop
Big Tom
CHEVYCRUZERS
FatKidsCruze
Andy2012ltz rs
boats4life
gman19
blk88verde
Kaimumma
ErickysGSK
TekWarren
Tehcor
kevjam79
skilz10179
limited360
got boost


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Almost ready! It has been more work than I thought to get the company and web site set up and running.


----------



## Diesel Cruze (May 8, 2011)

Will this work for the 2.0VCD diesel engine Cruze? WIll it work/install properly on a RHD car as well? Do you ship to Australia? If yes to the above then please put me down for one too!!! would really like one of these gauge thingys. Are you the same guy who makes it for the VW's too?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Diesel Cruze said:


> Will this work for the 2.0VCD diesel engine Cruze? WIll it work/install properly on a RHD car as well? Do you ship to Australia? If yes to the above then please put me down for one too!!! would really like one of these gauge thingys. Are you the same guy who makes it for the VW's too?


We can make them for RHD, but I need a right hand drive vent for a prototype. The Glass would be the same but not the internals. I would also need to do more than one, but I would think there is demand for RHD models. As far as the diesel we don't have them yet so I can only say maybe, but closer to no.


----------



## neo_ws6 (May 24, 2011)

*Torque Android App*

Finally got a chance to take a picture makes for an awesome boost gauge and soooo much more.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

neo_ws6 said:


> Finally got a chance to take a picture makes for an awesome boost gauge and soooo much more.


I run an ASUS transformer mounted over the CD player slot location in my Cruze. I run android based apps for monitoring my fuel economy... 

I like your mounting strategy as well!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

That looks good for something that has no integration to the vehical.


----------



## neo_ws6 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, limited360. It was best place I count figure on not blocking anything and still have within easy reach. I just love the Torque Android app!

David1, I'm not sure what you mean but "no integration". But I will tell you it is fully intergrated into the cars computer thru the OBDII port, using a bluetooth sender plugged in, under the dash. The boost pressure is measured continuosly by the computer and the blutooth reader polls it for data. It also records countless other parameters in real time.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

By non integrated I mean it looks added on and just hanging out there like cell phones use to be. I like things that look physically integrated to the vehical. But this is the cheapest way to go.


----------



## neo_ws6 (May 24, 2011)

Ah I gotcha now David, sorry about that.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is one of our add photos. We are almost ready to launch the product.


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you have the install instructions finalized yet? I am curious how much of the dash has to be disassembled. Also, what is the expected install time? Thanks.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

kevjam79 said:


> Do you have the install instructions finalized yet? I am curious how much of the dash has to be disassembled. Also, what is the expected install time? Thanks.


Instructions will be on the site. Nothing on the dash to disassemble. To get the vent out you reach up from the hole under the dash where the fuse box door is, squeeze to clips and push the vent out. The chrom ring on the vent comes off. remove top louvers and install the display parts, push vent back in. To wire it up, plug all the cables in, Place control box anywhere near the fuse box, (I have mine just sitting in there), Plug in the OBDII cable and done. Dimmer tap will be a pin that goes to the light switch if you want to use that feature. Less than 30 minutes. We will have videos up on the site for install info. 

In the mean time, here is a link to the site. 

Coming Soon


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm still interested too, but I have a few questions.

The price is $350 shipped for these features?


Boost/vacuum with up to 15 seconds of recording with playback and peak recall. 
Code reading and clearing (automatically checks for codes upon engine start) 
Coolant temp 
Exhaust gas temp 
Throttle position 
Battery voltage 
0-60 timer 
Automatic display dimming if you want to hook it up 
Shift light that is adjustable. (the display will flash at you) 


Can I get a readout on KR instead Battery Voltage because I have that listed in my DIC?
Oil Pressure/Temp?
0-60 Timer?
HP/Torque?
I don't need another shift light on my eco and I can see this feature becoming a nuisance later on so can it be turned off?
Can I replace the upper louvers on my vent if I take the gauge back out?

I think this gauge could do so much more if you wanted it too.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

ErickysGSX said:


> I'm still interested too, but I have a few questions.
> 
> The price is $350 shipped for these features?
> 
> ...


I agree with you, I'm still interested but need more solid info first.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

ErickysGSX said:


> I'm still interested too, but I have a few questions.
> 
> The price is $350 shipped for these features?
> 
> ...


Pricing will be as follows, but I might just do the $299 plus shipping for intro. Features for the most part are set, but I will look into oil temp instead of voltage. I can do timing info, but for most users, they do not need to know that. You do not need to use the shift light. The ECU does not report HP so that is not an option. Every feature add at this point adds cost and time. 
You can return the vent back to stock since you do not break anything to install the unit.


Boost/vacuum with up to 15 seconds of recording with playback and peak recall.
Code reading and clearing (automatically checks for codes upon engine start)
Coolant temp
Exhaust gas temp
Throttle position
Battery voltage
0-60 timer
Automatic display dimming if you want to hook it up
Shift light that is adjustable. (the display will flash at you)
List price is $349.99 + shipping

Group buy for *20* units will be *309.99* + shipping

If we can get *30* units price will be *$299.99* + shipping.

There will be a seperate thread in the vendor group buy section. So far we have 17 people interested!


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

David1 said:


> Pricing will be as follows, but I might just do the $299 plus shipping for intro. Features for the most part are set, but I will look into oil temp instead of voltage. I can do timing info, but for most users, they do not need to know that. You do not need to use the shift light. The ECU does not report HP so that is not an option. Every feature add at this point adds cost and time.
> You can return the vent back to stock since you do not break anything to install the unit.
> 
> Boost/vacuum with up to 15 seconds of recording with playback and peak recall.
> ...


Am I correct in the assumption that oil pressure is not available from the ecu? If I had a choice between temp and press I'd take pressure, because normally your oil temp is fairly close to your coolant temp, if your oil cooler is working properly. I agree with you about most owners not needing to look at KR, but for me it would be nice to know in case we ever run into a bad batch of gas, or wanted to know when we shouldn't be so hard on cars, like when our IC's are heatsoaked, etc.

Otherwise $299 sounds fair.

Thanks for your quick replies David!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

ErickysGSX said:


> Am I correct in the assumption that oil pressure is not available from the ecu? If I had a choice between temp and press I'd take pressure, because normally your oil temp is fairly close to your coolant temp, if your oil cooler is working properly. I agree with you about most owners not needing to look at KR, but for me it would be nice to know in case we ever run into a bad batch of gas, or wanted to know when we shouldn't be so hard on cars, like when our IC's are heatsoaked, etc.
> 
> Otherwise $299 sounds fair.
> 
> Thanks for your quick replies David!


The ECU will protect you if you have bad gas with the knock sensor. As for oil temp, in the GM world, oil temp and water temp may be close, but my other car runs 240 oil temp just cruising and 250 to 270 (with a secondary cooler) when tracking or hard street driving with water temp at 225ish. To get oil pressure is not in the ECU, but the failsafe warning is with the pressure sensor. Most of the time you need to run a physical tap (in analog and convert that to digital) to get pressure. I would not want to mess with that especially since that would not be plug and play. Oil temp may be obtainable with canbus commands but that is a a longshot. Looking at code from the car this evening. It was hard enough to get it to work with onstar remote diagnostics which this gauge blocks so onstar can't scan the car but the gauge can.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, oil temp is not available in the ECU through conventional means. So it looks like we have what we can capture with this version of ECU. I have one more thing to try though. I need to see if this car even has an oil temp sensor or if it is combined with another sensor.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Cruze does *not* have an oil temperature sensor, the OLM "estimates" its oil temperature from engine data and outside air temperature.

...check the GM parts-listing for both 1.4LT and 1.8L engines and _neither_ have oil temperature sensors.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the Cruze does *not* have an oil temperature sensor, the OLM "estimates" its oil temperature from engine data and outside air temperature.
> 
> ...check the GM parts-listing for both 1.4LT and 1.8L engines and _neither_ have oil temperature sensors.


I had a feeling that was the case. I was thinking of running an analog line the gauge. Newer OBDII SAE standards have it available to be in the ECU’s but GM isn’t using it since it not a mandatory reporting requirement. It would be a cool piece of information to report on though.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It’s time to stop trying to add features and finish the design now!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

*im interested*

i have just finalized my purchase on a new 2012 cruze black and i am very interested so has soon has your done let me know and i will send you the money via paypal


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i have just finalized my purchase on a new 2012 cruze black and i am very interested so has soon has your done let me know and i will send you the money via paypal


Have you on the list!


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

I know it's been awile but whats happening with this David?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Had to change chip set so that was a little set back. We are also making the unit self discover what vehicle it is in so it self discovers the ECU. Trying to also get AFR since there was a few request for that.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

By the time this is done it's gonna cost over more than I can afford because of all the features...


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

I promise to keep the price the same. Trust me, I want to start selling these asap to start recovering the development costs and start on a unit for the Sonic.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, features for this gauge are done! We even added a couple more features and will keep pricing the same.

Boost/vacuum with up to 15 seconds of recording with playback and peak recall.
Code reading and clearing (automatically checks for codes upon engine start)
Coolant temp
Exhaust gas temp
Throttle position
Battery voltage
0-60 timer
Automatic display dimming if you want to hook it up
Shift light that is adjustable. (the display will flash at you)
Ignition timing (Just added)
Engine RPM (Just Added)


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Instant MPG?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Instant MPG?


Nope, it is not directly available from the ECU.


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

add me to the list


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

When do you need the money

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Just curious, can the OBD connection go wireless?
I really like it, please add me to the list too.
Thanks.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Add me to the list for this also. Ready to send money when this is available.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you guys added to the list that I am keeping!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Just curious, can the OBD connection go wireless?
> I really like it, please add me to the list too.
> Thanks.


Not with this application.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Tax return is on its way, I'm still needing a boost gauge lol. When can we expect production units for purchase?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am ready to pull the trigger for the Boost Gauge too.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Final prototype on the way. Had to make changes to the whole thing due to the board attached to the glass from the new chip set.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet cant wait to get it in my car

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

You may have to protect somehow the back of the gauge from the cold & hot air. I mean the inside part. The temperature may affect the electronics. Think about using AC at maximum sometimes during the summer and maximum heat, sometimes too during the cold winter. Did you test it for these extremes? I think an aluminum plate as deflector would be enough….


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> You may have to protect somehow the back of the gauge from the cold & hot air. I mean the inside part. The temperature may affect the electronics. Think about using AC at maximum sometimes during the summer and maximum heat, sometimes too during the cold winter. Did you test it for these extremes? I think an aluminum plate as deflector would be enough….


There is no issue with temps out of the vent and the unit. The main brain so to speak is a separate box. The basics have been tested and used for over 3 years in other vehicles we make this for.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello just asking what is the price for a group buy and who has the list.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

count me out of group buy.... taking way too long!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Hello just asking what is the price for a group buy and who has the list.


I do. Group buy will be 299 + shipping.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am integrating this into the vent area... significant mods required... however way more options...

DashDAQ from Drew Technologies

I love your product however!  if I wasn't a nerdy calibrator I would be all over it, however I always want more data!!!!


----------



## 4183 (Feb 5, 2012)

PM sent, interested in group buy of the gauge!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Group buy 
1.h3llon3arth
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Group buy
> 1.h3llon3arth
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


There is already a list started in this thread...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> There is already a list started in this thread...



you tell em Skilz! haha


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh I didnt see it sorry

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rraicu said:


> PM sent, interested in group buy of the gauge!


...*David1* is the person making & marketing this gauge, not me; I'm just paying attention to his work and efforts.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys, I am keeping a list off line since this thread will not let me add to the list and repost it even doing a cut and paste for some reason.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

So David, when do you think is "the day"?


----------



## Black X (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm interested in this as well.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I would be very interested in this as well it looks great...


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm interested also, my only concern is *WHEN*, seems this thread has been around a long time and not one has been delivered.

I'm interested, just give us a no BS release date.

Tre'


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Without plowing through 15 pages of comments, picked up a ELM327 bluetooth adapter for ten bucks and downloaded Torque Pro OBD 2 for $4.95 for my android cell phone. Not only gives me turbo boost pressure in both digital and analog form, but a whole bunch of other things as well, like trouble codes and the ability to reset them. If the check engine lamp comes on, no need to get a heart attack, know immediately what the problem is and whether I should keep on driving with a loose gas cap or if the EGR is going to burn up my engine. 

Called that check engine lamp HAL like in that space odyssey movie, except it stands for Heart Attack Lamp.

Ironically with OBD I vehicles like my 88 Supra Turbo or 92 DeVille would display the error codes, if you knew what button to push. Other lesser vehicles, could do that with a simple jumper lead and count pulses. Those error codes are learned and performed by either the BCM or the PCM and are stored within the confines of these modules. Only a question of being able to read them and electronic wise, would only add a couple of bucks to the cost of the vehicle.

But then comes OBD II in 1996 where back then, the only way to read these codes was to lay out 5,600 bucks for a GM Tech II scanner. And with that came flashram, still a stupid idea to store your firmware where your microcontroller would be a total idiot without that. Just a couple of electrons trapped in an FET gate.

Sure pleased after some odd 16 years, some ambitious guys came up with a reasonable means to check on these codes. I gather that OnStar can do that as long as you have deep pockets they can empty.

Interpreting codes is another discussion, a lengthly one, just because you read a code as to what the problem is, doesn't mean that is the problem. A failed sensor can be the victim rather than the culprit.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Any info

h3llion


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

still waiting on this


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

i want one to


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

This still reminds me of an alarm clock.
Just sayin'
















Sent from my Autoguide iPhone4S app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

keveburd said:


> This still reminds me of an alarm clock.
> Just sayin'
> View attachment 7818
> 
> ...


...well, this way you'll know what *time* the *boost* spooled in!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think its going to happen guys it sucka these look awsome

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Still looking for a way to produce it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

David1 said:


> Still looking for a way to *produce* it.


...there's always "China" as long as 'quality' isn't a priority (wink,wink).


----------



## HoustonRhino (Sep 23, 2012)

Depending on when exactly you need the cash I'm in... sounds like a great lil tool.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

add me im in


----------



## MikeBW (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm really interested in getting one of these gauges for my Cruze, can we get a group buy going?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MikeBW said:


> I'm really interested in getting one of these gauges for my Cruze, can we get a group buy going?


This is a really old thread and the OP has never sold any units on the forum.
He has also not been active on the forum for a while as well. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MikeBW (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a PM from the OP and he had indicated that there was never enough interest to get a group buy going, I'm hoping a thread bump will help this gain some interest. He said if he could get a solid group that there is still the possibility of getting an order.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Guys, I am still around! Just have not done much with this thread and I am on my 2nd Cruze!


----------



## MikeBW (Jul 9, 2013)

Let's try to get a good sized group together, so we can get this group buy going.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

David I'd suggest opening a new thread so people know its a new interest and that its available. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Bringing this thread back from the dead! This vent gauge is almost ready after 2 years! Once I have the final production version I will start a new thread.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Very interesting, I would be interested


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but im looking to see if you can provide some input, Im trying to get the chrome ring off the vent and seeing if you could give me some input on it, since it seems you have taken this unit apart more than I have... Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

My hand is half raised. I really want this in blue vs red. The price is a bit of an issue at the moment solely because I have other upgrades, like exhaust, I need done first. If a group buy is on and the price is right I may jump in as well. GLWS and nice work!!!


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

David1 said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead! This vent gauge is almost ready after 2 years! Once I have the final production version I will start a new thread.


I would totally be in if it were available in the blue color the rest of my dash is colored. Last thing I want to do is put a glowing red blip in my dash at night. No, red is not easy on my eyes.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

The_Madcat said:


> I would totally be in if it were available in the blue color the rest of my dash is colored. Last thing I want to do is put a glowing red blip in my dash at night. No, red is not easy on my eyes.


Red will be the only color since this guage is made for many other cars and the red matches the pointers. It can be set to auto dim at night. I have been using this style guage in other cars for 7 years and the red/orange in my other cars is not an issue .The cover is tinted so the blue green is not possible.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

Count me in!!


----------



## sirmac757 (Dec 2, 2012)

Any new updates?!


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

working on this right now. Will post final results. Waiting on a buddy to bring me some vacuum t's bc I cut my vacuum line and the one t in the visit gauge box doesn't fit. Rookie mistake 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Best of all it was free and nothing in the car is damaged. Can be returned to stock in under 30 minutes. Except for one small hole drilled in the ducting for wiring and vacuum tube. It's not the best looking gauge solution ever but it is far from the worst in my opinion. The vent opening is the perfect size that pressure and friction hold the gauge tightly without screwing it in. That part of the install took about 15 minutes once I had it figured out how I wanted to attach it in there


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Removing that left vent is no problem, entire panel that vent sits in snaps out so you can get to the rear of that vent and push in the tabs.

Practically most turbo equipped engines I have seen have a boost gauge, guess the designers of the Cruze figured we don't need one. The analog gauges have been around for a very long time, called a compound gauge. Zero in the center, inches of mercury on the left, pounds per square inch on the right. Need to tap it into the intake manifold, US Gauge use to make these, have some from the 60's. But not illuminated, would need a flashlight at night. 

Of course when you hitting the pedal to kick in that turbo, good to keep your eyes on the road. Well, maybe not in the Cruze. Helps, but not exactly a rocket taking off.


----------

